# TRACE: Dermot Kearns or Anne Trent IRELAND



## Lace57 (12 December 2011)

Recently brought a chestnut gelding 4yo ID x TB and trying to trace old registered owners in passport. Have written letters but no replies as of yet. Stab in the dark that they might be on here. Just want some previous history on my new boy. Good or bad I dont mind hes perfect!


----------



## cally6008 (12 December 2011)

Think I may have found Anne Trent


----------



## Lace57 (12 December 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Think I may have found Anne Trent
		
Click to expand...

ooooo. pm me if youd rather? Thanks!


----------



## cally6008 (12 December 2011)

Just waiting to see if I get a reply back.

What's the horse's name ?


----------



## Lace57 (12 December 2011)

Have pm'd u


----------

